# Stock Reporters



## sti396 (28 March 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Im Phil. FINALLY finished uni, and landed my first fulltime job. yay. haha

Anyhow, Im eager to start investing asap. 

So my first question is one that I have been curious about.

You see a few 'stock reports' such as the one Rivkin Report and there are some other you see on tv. Basically these reports 'tell you when you buy and sell, etc' 

1. Are there any independent investigations into these different report, and how well they stand? 
2. Does anyone here have any sort of recommendations in these companies producing these reports?

Thanks in advance. Hope to learn alot here

Phil


----------



## ob1kenobi (28 March 2006)

Hi Sti396 (Phil),
Firstly welcome to ASF. This question gets asked a lot, so you might like to check out the responses on this forum at:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253&page=1&pp=20

You might like to read the replies in the thread about courses and reports. I did have a link but it appears to be lost, so do a search for it and you should find it!

At the end of the day, you're the one that is parting with hard earned cash. Do your own research, have a trading plan and only enter into a trade if it fits with your financial profile and helps you achieve your financial goals and objectives. Likewise, don't enter a trade if you're not prepared to lose money. Personally I would never rely on a tip sheet but that is a part of my trading plan.

Good luck with it!


----------



## sti396 (29 March 2006)

Hey thanks ob1. 

Have hit the magical search button to find all I need  

Phil


----------



## bullmarket (29 March 2006)

Hi sti396

I agree with ob1kenobi.

I don't subscribe to a 'tip sheet' but of the hand full I've seen over time I would only use them to get ideas and certainly wouldn't rely on them solely.

A good general read imo is the Smartinvestor mag (combination of the old Shares and Persoanl Investor mags)....available at all good newsagencies and maybe even some bad ones 

Since you say you are new, if you haven't already done so maybe have a look around www.asx.com.au There is a truckload of good info on there on how the market works and trading/investing generally.  

You say you are eager which is a good starting attitude but try to not be too eager to rush in because with the market near all time highs imo there is no need to rush in atm depending on your objectives of course.

Feel free to ask more questions - there are quite a few really good posters in here and I'll pop back in on Saturday if you'd like to discuss further.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## happytrader (30 March 2006)

Hi sti396

No doubt by now you have found there is an abundance of stock reports out there and some with excellent results. However, you might find it well worth while to find out your tolerance for risk or risk profile so that you can choose a stock report with a strategy to suit.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## son of baglimit (30 March 2006)

sorry this might now be too late, but..........

yesterdays australian, the 'wealth' liftout, had a very good beginners guide to broker reports & investment books - go to a newsagent and see if they have any spare copies left.


----------



## Julia (30 March 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> sorry this might now be too late, but..........
> 
> yesterdays australian, the 'wealth' liftout, had a very good beginners guide to broker reports & investment books - go to a newsagent and see if they have any spare copies left.




Did it "rate" them from good to bad or whatever?

Julia


----------



## pharaoh (30 March 2006)

Phil

What I find works for me. 
Read every magazine you can, participate in discussion in the forums, and your knowledge and street wize factor will double within a month or two.

And, read the forums around, and look at what we are all tipping, or talking about. 
Them, do your own research and see if you like the stock. 

Example - I tipped a member on Engin (ENG) at 13c, and they bought in. It hit 49.5c a few weeks ago and they made $6k profit. 

They returned the favour to me, with RPT at 7.5c - they hit 21c last week. 

Lots of bad tips, but still, many are good and if you research yourself, and ask questions, you can do better than doing it entirely yourself.

Good luck


----------



## sti396 (4 April 2006)

hey guys, 

thanks for all that info. I have subscribed to smartinvestor, and just purchased Share Investing for Dummies  

And I have applied for online sharing through StGeorge. 

So now just need to wait and see how I go. 

However, I feel like Im missing all the 'uranium action' now Aust has signed China and [another asian country which I forgot]. lol, oh well, im sure ill find my wealth sometime down the track 

Phil


----------

